# Best nail grinder - opinions plse



## winniec777

I've been using a dremel cordless pet nail grinder on our dog for a couple of years but I'm tired of replacing the batteries almost every groom. I'm going to buy a plug-in grinder but am finding quite a difference in price and I'm not sure which one will hold up to frequent use.

Can anyone recommend a wired nail grinder?


----------



## kafkabeetle

winniec777 said:


> I've been using a dremel cordless pet nail grinder on our dog for a couple of years but I'm tired of replacing the batteries almost every groom. I'm going to buy a plug-in grinder but am finding quite a difference in price and I'm not sure which one will hold up to frequent use.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a wired nail grinder?


I don't know about corded grinders but I do have a cordless one without a rechargable battery pack that plugs into the wall. I bought ithere and would buy it again. And ha,here's the same thing but marketed for pet grooming. It looks like the only difference is a paw print on the front. ;p


----------



## rotten

A block/plank of wood, coarse sand paper glued to it, teach your dog to scratch by clicker training.

for grinders, Try horse supplies too, not sure why, but often cheaper for horses than dogs?


----------



## winniec777

Thanks - that is almost the dremel I have -- mine has the paw on it, though. I do like the convenience of the cordless, but Poca's nails are really tough and unless the batteries are fresh, it takes too long to do her nails. So I change the batteries every use. I'd like to find a new one I can just plug in.

RE the wood block sanding, that would take more patience than I have! I'll check out the horse supply angle - thanks.


----------



## georgiapeach

I got a dremmel from a hardware store (Harbor Freight). It has 3 speeds, and was inexpensive. The replacement sandpaper rolls are inexpensive, too - I get them at either Lowes or Home Depot. The speed I use depends on the dog - the two I have now can tolerate the medium speed. Mine plugs in, but it has a really long cord, so it's not a problem.


----------



## kafkabeetle

winniec777 said:


> I do like the convenience of the cordless, but Poca's nails are really tough and unless the batteries are fresh, it takes too long to do her nails.


Oh, I thought you had one that needed like actual batteries instead of a charger (that would get expensive!) Sydney's nails are extremely thick for her size so it does start running out of charge for me sometimes, but not until I'm on her back nails and they don't take as long so it doesn't become a problem for us. I always just plug it back in as soon as I'm done so it's ready for next time. I could see with a bigger dog how it could be an issue, though.


----------



## Shell

I have the Dremel MiniMite, not a "pet" branded one but the regular home improvement kind with a rechargeable battery. battery has started to lag but a charge is enough for Chester's super hard nails and it charges quickly. Much more power than the pet nail grinders.


----------



## winniec777

I've wondered if the pet ones are underpowered vs. the shop ones. I have a hardware grade dremel but I wonder if it would get too hot for her nails. It's also huge! Maybe not the right thing.


----------



## Shell

I use both the lower and higher speed (higher is a much quicker touch on the nail) and never had any issue with it getting hot. the pet type grinder wouldn't even grind on Chester's nails, it just sputtered. I've seen a couple groomers using the dremel minimite too.


----------



## Kathyy

I have being using a dual speed cordless Dremel from the big box hardware store with the same battery pack for longer than I have had Max, and we found him over 11 years ago. The charge lasts for several sessions with Max even now. I do notice the nail getting hot and fast. I grind at the low speed for a quick count of 3 and move to another nail and come back if more work is necessary. I cannot get the peticure type to spin if it touches his nail let along take any nail off. I usually just take off the pointy end, about 1/4" on top that is roughly triangular shaped. It grinds so fast I will often make a quick grind at that point to mark where I mean to stop so I don't over do it.


----------



## Graco22

Dremel Minimite. Dont get a dremel marketed for pets. Get the real thing, stay cordless with rechargable batteries.


----------



## hast

Shell said:


> I use both the lower and higher speed (higher is a much quicker touch on the nail) and never had any issue with it getting hot. the pet type grinder wouldn't even grind on Chester's nails, it just sputtered. I've seen a couple groomers using the dremel minimite too.


I can't use a "pet dremmel" for my rottie, it's just not strong enough. I use a shop dremmel and am on my second battery powered one, I use them on high speed ... but make sure to dremmel often enough (once weekly) to not have to do too much to each nail to create too much heat. It works great and Miss Mandy doesn't mind at all ... but HATE clipping nails. It was an easy choice. lol


----------



## LoveRetriever

Winniec777, I use the Oster Nail Grinder. Great product, great reviews, very satisfied! 12 1/2 foot cord length. Variable speeds and quiet, also comes with 2 60 grit bands and 2 100 grit bands, groom drum, grinding stone, power supply, carrying case, and instruction manual. For $43.99 I really hope this helps you out, and good luck! Also this grinder is for pets of all size.


----------



## winniec777

Thanks all for the input. I didn't know there was another smaller dremel. I can definitely tell you that the pet version is not powerful enough for a large dog's (85 lbs) nails, even though I snip the tips first and then grind. I'll check out the mini one. And that Oster - I've seen it on Amazon for a good price.


----------

